# Hildie & Jo Halloween Jewelry Items



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Went to a further JoAnn that was by an At Home where I needed to return stuff. Was trying to find another Eyeball Pendant for Sis that was out of stock on-line & at my closer stores & this store showed having 4 but none found:









Ended up with these too:









Ghost glows in the dark.


----------

